# Vintage LOOK project



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Wasn't sure whether to post here or the Retro forum...

I've finished 2 new bike projects in the past two years ('04 KG486 and '05 585) and am looking to do something different for my next project. I'm a total LOOK brand loyalist and would love to rehab/build up a LOOK frame from the mid-late 80's. Having no knowledge of what LOOK offered in those days and how to go about finding vintage parts, I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction. I'd like to build it with components authentic from the period (I guess it was 7-speed in those days?).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BugMan said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post here or the Retro forum...
> 
> I've finished 2 new bike projects in the past two years ('04 KG486 and '05 585) and am looking to do something different for my next project. I'm a total LOOK brand loyalist and would love to rehab/build up a LOOK frame from the mid-late 80's. Having no knowledge of what LOOK offered in those days and how to go about finding vintage parts, I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction. I'd like to build it with components authentic from the period (I guess it was 7-speed in those days?).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


LOOK's first frame was the 753 Reynolds steel frame of 1985. It only came in pearl white with team La Vie Claire-yellow, red, and blue bands. LOOK only made 500 of these frames and they are very rare.

In 1986 they produced their first carbon frame the KG86( It looks exactly like the TVT carbon frames of the same era)

In the late 80's, they also made the KG56,66,76,and 96. These all looked similar to the KG 86 except their carbon tube content varied. The KG 56 was carbon/fiberglass, The KG66,76,and 86 are carbon/kevlar and the KG 96 was carbon/ceramic.

The good news is these frames are usually pretty cheap when availible. the bad news is they are very rare and don't come on the market much...

For some reason, I see these frames in Canada much more than the US..

PM me if you want more details. I own most of the above frames......


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

I saw one on eBay about two months ago. Serotta claims they made Lemond's steel bikes for the '86 TDF....are the 853 Reynolds steel bikes made by Serotta for Look?


----------

